
Uber, Volkswagen and Zenefits used hidden code to break the law - fagnerbrack
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/dark-genius-how-programmers-at-uber-volkswagen-and-zenefits-helped-their-employers-break-the-law-b7a7939c6591
======
danso
Given that the OP is about examples of using code (i.e. programs and datA) to
break the law, I don't think Uber is in the same category as Volkswagen and
Zenefits in terms of being "above the law".

Uber used a data service to avoid undercover cops -- AFAIK, no law requires
citizens or businesses to provide service to undercover law officials. Uber
was breaking the law by trying to operate in cities where it wasn't allowed,
but using Greyball (i.e. code) to do it wasn't illegal.

